# Trudnoća i porod > Porod >  prirodni porod blizanaca

## mama pticica

da li se uopće u HR radi prirodni porod ili
kakva je praksa u rodilištima?
potpuno sam neupućena  :Sad: 

a baš me zanima, jer mi prijateljica čeka blizance

----------


## Lutonjica

prijateljica je rodila blizance vaginalno i u terminu. također ih je i isključivo dojila 6 mjeseci, a zatim ih je nastavila dojiti do 3 godine.
sve je moguće  :Smile:

----------


## Fae

> prijateljica je rodila blizance vaginalno i u terminu. također ih je i isključivo dojila 6 mjeseci, a zatim ih je nastavila dojiti do 3 godine.
> sve je moguće


 :Klap:  :Naklon:

----------


## Petrac

Prijateljica je rodila blizance na sv.Duhu prirodnim putem u 38-tjednu trudnoće. Oba su bila oko 3300grama. Sve je prošlo dobro. To je bilo krajem 2009.

----------


## Bebinja

jedna moja poznanica je rodila blizance,vaginalno u splitskom rodilištu pred godinu ipo.

----------


## babuska28

dok sam ja rađala, u drugom boksu žena rodila vaginalno...dečka glavom naprid, a curicu na noge...sve bilo gotovo za 15-tak minuta....ona je bila trećerodka  :Smile:

----------


## Arijana

2 moje poznanice rodile vaginalno, bez problema.

----------


## bijelko

i moja kuma vaginalno, drugi porod.

----------


## Pandora Aura Monroe

Rodila sam blizanke vaginalno, porod je započeo spontano i dovršen je bez dripa, epiduralne, epiziotomije i bez pucanja.  :Cool:  Sve je bilo brzo gotovo i nije bilo previše bolno. Rima je bila okrenuta glavicom, a Lira na zadak pa carski rez nitko nije spominjao. Sama sam pitala doktora par dana prije poroda trebam li se psihički pripremati i na tu mogućnost (iako sam priželjkivala prirodni porod). Odgovorio mi je da je zadak kod blizanaca nešto sasvim drugo nego kad je u pitanju jedna beba. Bitno je da je prva beba okrenuta glavom i kad je jednom proširen porođajni kanal, dalje ide lako. Kod mene je stvarno tako bilo. Lira je rođena deset minuta nakon Rime. Gotovo da i nisam osjetila njezin prolazak kroz porođajni kanal. 

Rođene su s 36 + 4, 2370 g i 2080 g, ni sekunde u inkubatoru, rooming in, dojenje od prvog dana, dojimo i sad, nažalost ne isključivo, ali to je već ot.

----------


## slavonka2

Moja sestra rodila prirodno i vagnialno blizance. Svaki bio oko 3400. To joj je bila druga trudnoća, oba su malca bila glavicom dolje. Kaže da je 10x lakše rodila njih dvoje, nego prvog sina.

Znam da se dosta bojala, ali imala je takvu ekipu doktora da je rekla kako ide roditi još... eto, sve je moguće...

----------


## MIJA 32

ja sam ptičice rodila vaginalno
popucala turbo 
imala sam super liječničku ekipu,MM je bio 
meni je bilo super
odmah sam rekla da bi ponovo :Cool: 
MM je na to reagirao  :Shock: 
a liječnička ekipa je  :Laughing: 

cijelu trudnoću su me pripremali na carski,na kraju sam se i pomirila s time
al ptičice su odlučile drukčije :Grin:

----------


## sunčica123

mene uskoro čeka vaginalni porod blizanaca.
sad sam u 35-om tjednu. sutra idem na kontrolu i molit ću dr. da hoću epiduralnu jer me je strah boli. valjda će mi se smilovati

----------


## mama pticica

:Very Happy: jooj, kako sam sretna kad sam ovo pročitala!

i kod nas postoji mogućnost blizanaca i sad bih tek bila presretna da se to dogodi!!!

----------


## Olive

Ja sam isto sretna da ovo čitam. Čekam blizance i zbilja ne želim na carski rez.

----------


## stellita

rodila blizance vaginalno, obojica u razmaku od 5 minuta. Bez ijednog šava, dakle nisam imala epiziotomiju, nisam pucala. Cijeli tim je bio oko mene uključujući i dvije prekrasne babice koje su me predivno porodile i vodile kroz trudove. Epiduralnu sam dobila jedno 7min prije prvog izgona tako da je uhvatila nakon što sam obojicu porodila. :Laughing: 
Bojala sam se da će nakon poroda prvog blizanca  drugi se zarotirati zbog iistisne sile prvog ali su ga tako dobro držali da je i drugi glavicom brzo izašao.
sretno svima i imali školski vaginalni porod blizanaca!!!

----------


## stellita

zaboravih napisati...najlakši i najmanje bolan porod od moja 3 ukupno...

----------


## rijecanka77

I ja rodila vaginalno blizance- nedavno...sve prošlo dobro, bebice bile okrenute glavicom dolje, izašli van u razmaku od 5 min.  Planirala, ali na kraju odustala od epiduralne.  Babice su mi bile super i doktor koji mi je vodio trudnoću i bio prisutan na porodu.  Presretna sam što nisam išla na carski, iako sam to priželjkivala potajno zbog straha od prirodnog poroda...

----------


## majoslava

nema razloga da porod blizanaca bude tezi od obicnog, ali se blizanacka trudnoca tretira kao rizicna, i to sigurno doprinosi losoj statistici... ne znam kako je u hrvatskoj, u svedskoj je oko 50% blizanaca rodjeno na carski (u odnosu na ca 15*% kad se radi o jednom plodu)

ja sam rodila moje kod kuce, cak bez babice, samo muz i ja smo bili kod kuce, i islo je super brzo i bezbolno...
dojila sam ih 3 godine.

----------


## mama pticica

> ja sam rodila moje kod kuce, cak bez babice, samo muz i ja smo bili kod kuce, i islo je super brzo i bezbolno...
> dojila sam ih 3 godine.


jooj, FENOMENALNO..

pokušavam zamisliti svoj MM u toj situaciji :Laughing:  :Laughing:

----------


## gorka

> mene uskoro čeka vaginalni porod blizanaca.
> sad sam u 35-om tjednu. sutra idem na kontrolu i molit ću dr. da hoću epiduralnu jer me je strah boli. valjda će mi se smilovati


a da ipak pokusas bez epiduralne  :Wink:  mislim da bi te ipak iskustva drugih na ovom topiku mogla malo ohrabriti. nije porod nikad toliko bolan koliko ocekujes prvi put. samo hrabro  :Kiss:

----------


## gorka

> ja sam rodila moje kod kuce, cak bez babice, samo muz i ja smo bili kod kuce, i islo je super brzo i bezbolno...
> dojila sam ih 3 godine.


moj naklon  :Heart:

----------

